# prévisualisé/import des videos depuis la SDcard



## igloo (8 Avril 2010)

J'ai compris que l'ipad savait importé des photos via la SD Card de son appareil de photo. De plus il permet de visualiser puis sélectionner les photos que l'on veut importer.

Sur ma carte SD, j'ai des films hd et des photos (via mon panasonic TZ7).
Sur le site apple on lit:
"Le Kit de connexion d'appareil photo iPad offre deux possibilités d'importer photos et vidéos à partir d'un appareil photo : à l'aide du câble USB de l'appareil photo ou bien directement à partir d'une carte SD. L'iPad prend en charge les formats photo standard, y compris JPEG et RAW"

D'où ma question: est-il possible, comme pour les photos,  de prévisualiser les vidéos de ma sd card  ?
si oui, je peux imaginer aussi copier un film mp4 sur ma SDcard et le "prévisualiser" sur IPAD sans jamais l'importer (ici cela servirait juste de support externe pour consommer du film par exemple)

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------

